# Other Pythons > Blood Pythons >  Miss Kitty

## Kroberts10

My little borneo shed again, so I've gotta do an update on her. Her post shed weight is 402gr and she eats like a pig. I've got her in 2 rat pups per week now, they add up to about 40-50gr. I was sort of hoping she would have a bit of an attitude (hence, Miss Kitty for the Gunsmoke fans), but se has the most calm demeanor. Even when deep in blue she is very tolerant of any handling. After getting her settled in she hasn't shown any huffy arritude or nippyness. 

I love her colors more and more as she sheds. Her whites go bright and clean, then appear to melt into her caramel banding over her back. Her head is lightening a little but is still a nice orange. 

Migt as well show her off a little.

Kyle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-23-2019),_CALM Pythons_ (09-26-2018),Craiga 01453 (03-26-2018),_Dxw425_ (10-25-2017),_GoingPostal_ (03-14-2017),_JRLongton_ (04-23-2019),_MR Snakes_ (12-21-2018),_Prognathodon_ (01-18-2017),_Reinz_ (01-15-2017)

----------


## Ba11er

interesting color and pattern on this snake, great pics !

----------


## Reinz

That is one beautiful snake!  I love her colors and pattern.  :Smile:

----------


## Reinz

BTW, I love her  name!

One of the best TV westerns of all time.

----------


## Kroberts10

My little girl is slowly getting bigger. She skipped a couple of meals wen I tried bumping her into 45g small rats from 20g pups. But she's currently sitting at 570g and starting to get a bit thicker. And still calm as ever. Never once bit or been huffy. I'm still waiting to see the famous attitude. The last month it has been hard getting any of the snakes out to handle them due to an auto accident, but I can still sit and handle them a bit. It's just more difficult, I'm glad she's still small since I'm on a 5 pound weight limit until my eye heals up. 

Thanks for looking,
Kyle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Prognathodon_ (03-15-2017)

----------


## Kroberts10

Might as well get a look at her home. She almost needs a bigger water bowl, cage almost overflows it when she gets in.

Kyle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zina10

Gorgeous !!! 

I used to have a Borneo, was also puppydog tame from day one and you couldn't make him bite if you wanted to. 
When these snakes are tame, they make the best "pet snakes". You should be glad you got a sweet one, because "Hell hath not fury like a angry short tail python". They really throw everything they got into their tantrums, LOL !!!

----------


## Kroberts10

Thanks! I love her look and attitude. 
I actually think she's an orange headed Sumatran, or a hybrid between that and a borneo. She looks identical to the pictures on VPI website. And I saw a table at an expo a couple months ago that looks identical to her that were the Sumatran. I had been wondering why I couldn't find any borneos that looked like her, I think that would be why. Plus the scales on her head have a gap, not touching.

Kyle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zina10

She does look more like a Sumatran. Could be a hybrid, but could also be all Sumatran. If she gets darker as she gets older, then you'll know for sure  :Wink:  Would explain the great temperament, they are supposed to be the calmest..although my Borneo was a puppy..

----------


## GoingPostal

Funny I was going to ask where you got her and if you were sure on species, does look like a northern sstp or maybe a hybrid.  Pretty girl either way.  If I had an extra spot I would pick up an orange head sstp in a heartbeat to even out my collection, there are some really nice looking ones out there.

----------


## Kroberts10

I got her online off kingsnake from S&S exotics where she was listed as a borneo. I gt her because of her unique pattern compared to the borneo and red bloods in the price point I could spend. Once I'm back on my feet again, I plan to get a male to go with her. I've found a breeder of the northern sumatrans I plan to buy from.

Kyle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zina10

Well, even if you didn't get what you thought you were, you got one heck of a nice snake there !!! And sweet, too! Bonus  :Smile:

----------


## cayley

Is she named after the band Miss Kitten & The Hacker? 

Her sides are so interesting. I love looking at everyone's exotic snakes.  :Smile:

----------


## farmer1911 45ACP

Beautiful I am hoping on getting some bloods this year.

Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk

----------


## Kroberts10

Thanks!
I named her after a character in a western series, Gunsmoke. I've never heard that band, what genre are they? 

Kyle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

cayley (03-14-2017)

----------


## cayley

Alternative, raunchy, early millennium synth-pop I guess.  :Very Happy:  Lots of bleeping and blooping and a girl with a French accent talking on top of it. Hahahaha.

----------


## Kroberts10

Sounds interesting. It'll be worth a listen to. I listen to about anything anyway, except rap. I just can't do it. 

Kyle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Aedryan Methyus

She's gorgeous! How old is she? You should definitely be happy that she has a sweet disposition! lol I have a 2015 Matrix female that has been nothing but nasty since I got her! I'm not sure why some are saying she might be a hybrid or a Sumatran, though. She seems to be the epitome of a Borneo to me...

----------


## Kroberts10

I got her in October at 115g , so she was probably only a month or so old then. So I'd put her at about 6 months. 
I'm going off the patterning on her sides. There's a lot more black spotting and blotches, with the Sumatran patterning. Here's a pictures of ye Orange head Sumatran from the VPI website. Followed by another of my girl. To me the patterning and colors are almost identical. All the borneo a I've seen aren't quite the same, even on the ones that are somewhat similar. 

Kyle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kroberts10

If the website is true in that this variety only gets to about 3' then she's almost at her full length, since she is about 30" now.

Kyle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kroberts10

A little update. She's up to about 800gr now. And is eating a 50gr small rat per week. Except when in shed when she wont eat for a couple weeks. 
She still has the same calm demeanor and has still never huffed or hissed when handled. She does get a bit squirmy when held and will about back up off your hand if your not careful. 
I'm glad she's still holding onto her coloration well. She muddies up a bit when going into shed. But brightened up afterward. Now for a few pictures.

Kyle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Aedryan Methyus_ (07-19-2017),Craiga 01453 (03-26-2018),_GoingPostal_ (07-22-2017),_KevinK_ (10-24-2017),_Prognathodon_ (07-18-2017)

----------


## Aedryan Methyus

I'm glad to see she is growing and doing great! She is gorgeous! I am willing to bet that she is probably a Sumatran x Borneo hybrid. She has the markings of a Borneo, but the coloration of a Sumatran. Aren't you able to ask the breeder? Either way, very pretty girl!

----------


## aahmn

I agree that she could be either or both. It reminds me of these that were sold last year - on their site it says Borneo, but they previously labeled them as crosses. I will bet they were telling the truth the first time. 
http://reptilerapture.net/borneo-sho...thon-male.html

Original ad - pic 1

Ad, pic 2

Honestly, if you can't verify exactly which species it is, breeding isn't a good idea. I'm sure she will make a wonderful pet, but there is so much confusion already with crosses - pure orange head Sumatrans are not always easy to find right now.

----------


## Kroberts10

A little update on 'lil miss Kitty. Still as calm as day one and even less uneasy being held off the ground. She's up to about 1200g, and I don't think her colors have shifted much if at all. I've been feeding her a small rat each week with the occasional refusal to eat. Which is typically when I try to feed a larger small rat. She's still my favorite to get out. She just sits on my lap and snoops around a little, but rarely leaves a 3 foot area.



Kyle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-26-2018)

----------


## dr del

She is looking great.  :Smile: 

I'm getting more and more tempted by these guys.  :Cool:

----------


## KevinK

> I'm getting more and more tempted by these guys.


Likewise! Never was tempted to get a blood before, but they just look like such an awesome species to work with... now I have to admit I spend quite a bit of time browsing for them.

Hmmmmmm. Decisions. Decisions.

----------


## Kroberts10

Heres a little update on my orange headed girl. Shes a bit over 1.6kg and as calm as ever. She just had a shed a couple days before these pictures. Ive started to move her onto every other week feeding medium rats. Still loving these short tails and am thinking about adding another in te future. 

Kyle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-26-2018),_GoingPostal_ (01-09-2018)

----------


## Aedryan Methyus

She's looking great, Kyle and she's getting huge!

----------


## Craiga 01453

> She is looking great. 
> 
> I'm getting more and more tempted by these guys.





> Likewise! Never was tempted to get a blood before, but they just look like such an awesome species to work with... now I have to admit I spend quite a bit of time browsing for them.
> 
> Hmmmmmm. Decisions. Decisions.


I jumped on board the STP train a few months back and I'm glad I did. My Borneo is unlike any snake I've ever kept or handled. 

When researching, I saw a quote that said "ball pythons are for reptile lovers and STPs are for snake lovers." So it almost sounded like a "challenge" and ended up motivating me to learn more about STPs and i ultimately made the decision to go that route.

----------


## Kroberts10

Heres a little update on my squishy girl. I finally put a tape measure on her. She is 46 from tip of tail to tip of nose and an even 2kg. I was actually surprised at how well she sat there and took being measured. I weigh her about once a month, but dont tape my snakes often as its a pita usually, since they dont like the tape being touched to them. 
I decided to get a short tail since I like there max size expectations, big but still handle able. I was expecting to see an attitude and some fussy ness, but Ive seen none. Usually I can just slide out the tub, crack the lid and pull her on out after digging her out of the bedding or water bowl. The only time I have to watch is when she is hungry. Then she will go after anything thats warm. Ive still never seen a tantrum out of her that short tails are known for. 
And here are some pictures.

Kyle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Aedryan Methyus_ (03-27-2018),Craiga 01453 (03-26-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

She's gorgeous! Looking great.

----------


## Aedryan Methyus

She's lookin' sexy as always!

----------


## C.Marie

What a beautiful lady,  glad she is  thriving so well under your love and care 😊

----------


## Kroberts10

Heres another update. Still eating well and healthy. No idea of her weight at the moment, but shes definitely starting to thicken up. When I grab around her middle my thumb and fingers are about 2 from touching now.


Kyle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-19-2018),_MR Snakes_ (12-21-2018)

----------


## tsarina

She is gorgeous! Borneo short tail pythons are one of my favorites. The coloring along the back of their heads is so intriguing. You're lucky that her demeanor is so calm! Although part of what makes them so intriguing is their frisky attitudes. :')

----------


## Kroberts10

A little update. I know she still has a bunch of growing to do, but shes starting to feel big now. I dont know her weight since the scale quit working after I moved. But heres me holding her for a size reference. Shes about the birth of my forearm now. Shes getting fed 150-200g of rats every 2 weeks. She either gets a 125-170g medium or if there is a 40-50g rat left from a male ball not eating, she gets it too. Shes my little garbage disposal.
I also had to show a picture of her happy position while I carry her. Shes never happy until her butt is dangling and her front 2/3 is cradled. Sometimes she backscoots until half of her is dangling and about to fall. But then shes calm to be carried anywhere.


Kyle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-19-2018),_MR Snakes_ (12-21-2018),_richardhind1972_ (06-19-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

She big and beautifully , never gets old see her fabulous orange head she is only getting better each time you update thank you for sharing 😊💞🐍

----------


## Kroberts10

Someone decided they wanted to do a little exploring while out today. Usually shes content to just lay around. I think the one picture will be a good size reference for her. Shes a bit over 2 cushions long and about 5.5 pounds.

Kyle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-19-2018),dr del (06-19-2018),_MR Snakes_ (12-21-2018),_richardhind1972_ (06-19-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Such a cool snake,proper chunky , she look well camouflaged on that checkered sofa, you can only see her orange head

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kroberts10

Thanks! She does blend into the couch well. 
She finally made her every other month bowel movement. She had three big ol urates and one she let out in her water bowel. Its crazy how large these things are. She passed those along with a pile that filled my palm.

Kyle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (06-20-2018)

----------


## Kroberts10

Lazy girl has had her head sitting there for the last 10 minutes without moving. 
1 more ounce and she will have broke into the 6 pounds area. Shes a little chunk.

Kyle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-23-2019)

----------


## Kroberts10

Fresh shed on my girl. Shes dancing around 6# now. She was just over before passing a couple huge urates and shedding.

Kyle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-23-2019),_GoingPostal_ (04-23-2019),_MR Snakes_ (12-21-2018)

----------


## Jakethesnake69

Really pretty pattern on her.

----------


## Kroberts10

I still need to change out the bedding as Im using aspen now and its stabilizing at a low humidity even with 2 large water bowls. But here is how her Kittys viv is set up now. Any upgrades you all can think of other than going to a coconut or cypress bedding thatll hold the humidity higher. 
Oh and she is a bit over 6.5 pounds and about 50-52 long now. Seems like eating a 250g rat every 2 weeks and she is gaining about 1/2 pound every 2 months. She already feels big, I cant wait to see how big she seems once she crosses 10#. Maybe by then my male Tom will be eating consistently again as he has gone off feed again. 


Kyle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_MR Snakes_ (12-21-2018)

----------


## MR Snakes

Good looking snek!

----------


## Kroberts10

A litttle Miss Kitty update. Her viv set up is working well. And she uses her hides all the time. She didnt eat for about a month as she was in shed and didnt want food and it took her a solid month to go through her shed cycle. I fed her 350g worth of rat the next feed day after shedding. But she is still slowly but surely gaining weight, a little over 7.5 pounds now. She feels good and thick, but strong when picked up. She definitely doesnt like being picked up, but never strikes or hisses. Just the occasional huff when I wake her up. But shes good for being out up to an hour before getting irritable. Shes is still my favorite to handle or all 10 noodles, (though if ball pythons are noodles, these short tails are sausages). Cant wait till my little male Tom gets to her size too. Though he is a picky eater and growing REALLY slow by comparison. 

Thanks for looking,
Kyle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-23-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-27-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Looking really good

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kroberts10

I finally got around to getting Kitty into some coconut. With aspen I had been fighting humidity all winter. I shouldve got her in it months ago. I had been keeping 2 large tubs of water. Patches of sphagum moss and spraying twice per day just to keep things close to good. It took 3 bricks of husks to get a good layer. She should start looking better now

Kyle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-23-2019),_Kam_ (04-24-2019)

----------


## GoingPostal

She's looking great, she's got gorgeous color and pattern on her.  I feel you on the humidity battle, my heater thermostat died and my humidifier has been acting up so this has been a rough winter for my snakes trying to keep humidity up, I use paper now because it's free for me and easier but it sucks for holding moisture.

----------


## Kroberts10

she looks SOO much better on the coconut. Humidity was at 80% this morning. Her head looks so much brighter. Especially against a dark back ground.

Kyle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

indygunnerguy (04-24-2019),_Kam_ (04-24-2019)

----------


## Kroberts10

Lil Miss Kitty was out snooping her tank. So had to mess with her for a minute. Loving how well her colors are staying.

Kyle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Alexiel03 (05-11-2019),_Dianne_ (05-02-2019)

----------

